

Avoid those pesky same-origin policy errors with Corsproxy - thealphanerd
http://www.corsproxy.com/

======
stanleydrew
I'm not saying this is a bad idea, but it is kind of opposed to the intention
of CORS. This takes the decision about which pages are allowed to request a
given resource away from the server writer and gives it back to everyone else.

~~~
thealphanerd
Totally not ideal... but if you are looking to hack together a simple client
side webapp that uses api's that do not support cors or jsonp you are not left
with much of a choice without having a server side solution

